# أفكار مشروع صغير



## nice guy (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني انا مهندس اتصالات تخرجت قبل سنه واشتغلت لمدة سنة بالشبكات من ادارة دومين لبرمجة اجهزة سسكو وخلافه .. أنا اعيش في الامارات - ابوظبي وانتوي ان اعمل مشروع صغير ولكن لايوجد لدي افكار .. اتمنى ممن يملك افكار او اقتراحا لما يمكن لي عمله او حتى نية للمشاركة في هذا المشروع ان لا يبخل علي برده .. تقبلوا شكري الجزيل


----------



## ميسم جدعه (20 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررين يااااااااااااااااااااااربي


----------



## يوسف السقاف (20 يوليو 2011)

الحقيقه ان الأفكار لايمكن ان تطلب ،، الأفكار تأتي من كثره التفكير ،، هذا أولا 
ثانياً : انت حدد لنا موضوع معين عن المشروع الذي ترغب منا مشاركتك فيه 
ثم من خلال النقاش والإضافات تأتي افكار كثيره 
ثالثا: يجب ان تفكر في المشروع من كافة نواحيه ، أي ( موضوعه ، مواده ، ميزانيته ، موقعه ، هدفه ) 

اتمنى ان تحدد لنا شي ، وابشر بالمساعده


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 يوليو 2011)

طرأ على بالي أنك تصير Cisco Partner
يعني شريك يبيع منتجات سيسكو و يقدم الحلول و الخدمات المتعلقة بسيسكو 
ما أدري هل هذا المشروع مربح أم لا و ما هي مشاكله و معوقاته و لا تأخذ كلامي على انه نصيحة او اقتراح
هي مجرد فكرة طرأت على بالي و انت شوفها 
وفقك الله


----------

